# 30 mb web access on cellphone = how many sites?



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I'll basically be listening to a music video on youtube a few times a day and go do online banking twice a month. Is 30 mb enough for me? How can I see how many mb a site uses?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

A youtube video is about 15MB for 5 minutes. It might be more or less depending on the quality. I would recommend watching youtube videos only if you're connected to wifi.

The size of sites depends on things like the amount of pictures or other files like css scripts and such. I would say it's about 150 KB per site initially and less after it's been cached.
Mobile versions of sites shouldn't use as much data as regular sites, so it's even better if you plan on using that kind of sites regularly.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

If you wanted to watch a few music videos a day then you'd probably need closer to 30 MB/day rather than 30 MB/month. Videos are probably the largest thing that a person will regularly transfer over the internet.

You can try to estimate how much you need by keeping track of how much information you receive as you browse the internet. You can see this in your connection status window (from the Network and Sharing Center), which should keep a running total of the bytes sent/received. You can find the window by following this guide http://windows.microsoft.com/en-CA/windows-vista/Find-your-computers-IP-address (just ignore the last step of clicking on _Details_). This assumes you have Windows Vista or 7. This may give you an overestimate though as many websites have a smaller mobile version.


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

30mb a month? that's like 1mb a day.. that's like one website a day if you're lucky and don't watch videos or download music. you won't even be able to load pictures really.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

i got a mac


----------

